# period is coming--help



## mom4 (Feb 13, 2008)

I am new here and just learning. My ibs-d is much worse when I am having my period andy suggestions that have helped any of you. I value your suggestions.


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi Mom4 welcome to the site.I can totally sympathize -- i'm the same way and it's like this for many women... Have you tried a hot pad? It works to some extend but not particularly magical for me, but it works very well for a lot of women. Or an antispasmodic? Or immodium? For pain I think it's helpful to do some light exercise beginning a few days before period starts and then continue until it gets really heavy. For D I think meds help... And one thing to remember is *not* to take Advil cause it's bad for the stomach (i still have a red spot in my stomach lining because of it). Hope this could be of some use...CherrieP.S. -- moving your thread to the women's issues forum and there you may get more responses.


----------



## Ashers86 (Dec 31, 2007)

Hrmm... hard to say. I honestly can't remember when I've had D with my period... but my period's heavy and messy anyways so it wouldn't be a surprise. I myself get a lot of PMS with my period so I wouldn't even notice if the D came on.If you're heavy and get severe PMS, definately take some Midol. If that works to calm down the pain in the abdominal region, you might be a little better off. I can just imagine that any woman trying to deal with that pain during her period, it would just as easily off set IBS. I myself try to spend a lot more time laying down when I'm experiencing this. It may be a different result for you, but I do like to drink Ginerale to help with the bloating/gas. Green Tea is also good.PS. Oh - and make sure you obey the food rules for periods! I can't remember where I read it, but I read it years ago - pasta/tomato sauce is a no no when you're on your period. I'd definately avoid that because that stuff does affect a lot of people with IBS.


----------



## IBD/IBS Author (May 24, 2007)

Here's what works for me - get control of cramps before they get too severe - I take Tylenol because NSAIDS ( advil, aleve, etc.) can aggravate IBS symptoms; a hot pad helps some; Chamomile tea is known as a natural alternative to ease cramps (just don't drink it for more than 3 or 4 days at a time if you have hayfever type allergies); and Imodium to get control of the D.Good luck,Elizabeth


----------

